# Trial separation



## Crazyero (May 8, 2015)

Hi all,
We are now separated for 3 months and still my wife don't wanna talk about problems in our marriage. She doesn't wanna go to professional help and just saying that she need time and if she feel something again in 1 or 2 year she will agree to be together again. She is just repeating that she would like that we don't have contact at all and that i give her space to find her self again.

We got kids, 9 and 6 years old and because she is busy women she is asking me almost each day to take care of them when she is working or late from work.

My question is: Due that she is saying that she don't wanna have contact with me for now, should i always run to help her with kids when she call because i wanna reconcile with her .


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* As I sadly found out at the end of my second marriage, a "trial separation" is nothing more than nice terminology for the removal of the innocent or faithful spouse, all while the wayward spouse is largely given carte blanche to sow their wild oats all with procuring themselves "a little strange!" This has occurred because there is more than a huge probability that it was all going on while the two of you were together! Now that you are out of the picture, it can now go on without your knowledge and largely to her hearts content. I hate to say it, but you aren't even as much as her "Plan B" any longer!

With the betrayed spouse now largely out of the picture, it serves in getting them out of the way so that the WS can do as they see fit ~ in essence, spelling out in rather bold letters, the proverbial "beginning of the end," from which there is usually no return.

I would take it that she's saddling you with the kids because they are now starting to interfere with her busy social agenda.

Please read Dr. Robert Glover's  No More Mr. Nice Guy and start implementing "the 180" against her post haste!

You might also start interviewing lawyers to advise you of your legal rights!*


----------

